# Nissan newbie..just got a '92 black SE-R



## Cheaster (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi,
I bought a '92 Sentra SE-R with 138,000 miles the other week because my '00 Civic Si got stolen. I am new to Nissans so this question may be stupid to most of you. I have read on websites everywhere that the SE-R's redline is 7500 rpms. My '92 SE-R dash reads a 7000 rpm redline. Is this the same on all '92 SE-R's? I haven't been able to find a pic of the dash in a '92 yet.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

How the hell did your car get stolen?? Some ricer kick your ass and take it??
Anyway, the redline is where fuel cut happens, at 7500rpm. The red area is too often called redline when fuel cut is what someone means.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Civic Si's are one of the most widely stolen cars. Car theifs target those cars man....

on the note of redlining...just take it to the rev limiter and then you'll know


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

'91-'94 SE-R manual has 7,500 rpm redline while '91-'94 auto and '95-up man/auto has 7,100 or 7,200 (I don't recall exact value).


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Here is what you do, put it in first gear and floor it. When you can't go any faster becuase the engine hits fuel cut, that is the rev-limiter or fuel cut. The first point where the red area in the tach reads is the redline, 7000rpm. Sorry about the confusion of my last post. BTW, help me out guys, I thought I saw a thread about the SE-R's having a 200rpm error. Is that true?


----------



## Cheaster (Feb 26, 2003)

This is confusing me a little. Is it safe to pull the car to 7500 rpms? I have seen pics of '91 and '93 gauge clusters and the redline begins at 7500 rpm. Mine starts at 7000 and I dont want to damage my 130k+ mile engine. The motor seems strong but has some rough idling characteristics. Any help would be great. I just dont want to blow the damn thing up.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

It's more like 500 rpm, reads fast.

I've hit fuel cut only once, and that was on purpose. 2nd SE-R Convention, Buttonwillow race track, third gear, indicated 8,200 rpm, true cut-off is 7,700 rpm.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

are you sure it's an se-r? the ga16de (e, xe, se) has a 6900 redline.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

If you have a '92 SE-R, your stock "redline" should be 7500rmps in a manual transmission. If it's an automatic, it is usually 4-500rmps less.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Cheaster said:


> *This is confusing me a little. Is it safe to pull the car to 7500 rpms? I have seen pics of '91 and '93 gauge clusters and the redline begins at 7500 rpm. Mine starts at 7000 and I dont want to damage my 130k+ mile engine. The motor seems strong but has some rough idling characteristics. Any help would be great. I just dont want to blow the damn thing up. *


From what I've heard, there should be no problem with breaking it, as long as you keep up on maintenance. If you don't, you most likely will be roverhauling the motor for bad pistons rings because of excessive detonation caused by cheap gas and bad ignition system (bad wires, plugs, distributor). Your rough idle may be related to that or just bad timing. My GA16i has 158K abused miles on it, and I redlined just about every time I went through 1st gear for over 10K miles with no problem. I am a huge advocate on car maintenance. If you want to abuse your motor, make sure you use premium fuel.


----------



## Cheaster (Feb 26, 2003)

So I must have different gauges? It has a tachometer that reads up to 9k rpms but the red area begins at 7000 rpms. The speedo goes to 150mph. Gas gauge on left, temp. gauge on right. I don't know why my dash is different then everyone elses.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah,I wouldn't worry about scattering the engine.Nissan bottom ends are stronger than Hondas and can take alot of abuse.I smack the fuel cutoff all the time in my 190,000 mile Frontier and it doesn't even flinch!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Here is a pic (ignore the white faces and colored needles) of gauges from a 91-92 SE-R. Gauges Again, is your Nissan a manual or automatic transmission? If manual, your redline should start at 7500rmps. If it doesn't, you either have an automatic or incorrect gauges.

I'm searching for more pics, if I find any I will post them.

*EDIT: I have yet to find a 91-94 Sentra (E, XE, LE, SE, or SE-R) with your combination of a speedo gauge to 150mph and a tach gauge with a redline starting at 7000rpms. 91-92 SE's have this cluster... SE , but that apparently is not what your car displays. Hope this helps.


----------

